# You can embed a keycard chip in your hand to start your car!



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

Want to embed your model 3 keycard chip in your hand? No neither do I but the concept is interesting, check this out https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/12/...dd-video-watch-body-hacking-body-modification


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

No shortage of idiots...


----------



## orekart (Nov 15, 2018)

FRC said:


> No shortage of idiots...


Brilliant, really. Note FTA this is implanting the RFID circuit from a dissolved Tesla Keyflop. There is nothing new here for those wanting to roll their own RFID auth in an implant or wearable. I considered an RFID implant for Model 3 auth but would insist on a well-understood module that could be programmed to do the job. Dissolving a keyflop is a pretty extreme implant for supporting only one authentication target.


----------



## Rob59 (Mar 31, 2019)

Yes, you can. But then, you can also jump off the nearest high building. I will be doing neither.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

She has green hair.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Klaus-rf said:


> She has green hair.


NTTATWWT


----------

